# Security in the M/Home



## 88817 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anyone Reading this,

I have purchased a new McLouis Glen 432, I have had doors locks fitted etc but am now looking to have an alarm fitted. Can anyone recommend good one, and advise on the bad ones to stay away from.

I keep the motorhome on the drive so need a reliable system.

Your help and advice will be greatly appreciated.

Bruce


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bruce

Try VanBitz in Taunton http://www.vanbitz.com/

We have their system. They specialize in alarms for motorhomes.
Nice people to deal with.

Do a search of this site for vanbitz. 'Alarms' is a subject that comes up regularly.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bruce

I've had a Glen 432 for three months now, we had a sigma 33 fitted as part of the package with the dealer (Don Amott) it cost an extra £ 500 i think and its worked really well so far. It can be set even when your in the van by disabling the sensors, which is handy when parked up somewhere. Had no problems with the van so far either, how is yours come across any niggles yet.

Phil


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bruce

Nearly 3 months and your first post slipped quietly in!  

It really doesn't matter how long it takes. You are very welcome here.
I hope you enjoy our company.

We know Don Amott's well as we live not far away (Leicestershire) and have bought a number of caravans from them over the years when we were Lunar owners. We always found them decent people to deal with.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi, I had a Laser cat 1 alarm fitted to my Kontiki at the begininning of the year. Had lots of problems getting the system to work properly but my local Auto electrician with lots of patience finally solved the problem. It is all on movement sensor with a switch to isolate the rear of the van when in use. Wife gave me grief at the expense of the system but has now changed her mind. The van is parked on the road as I cannot get it in the garden. Anyhow it was broken into last week and the caravan door was forced open, however the alarm went off when the perimeter was breached and woke the neighbours at 3.30 A.M. It must have frightened the theiving ******** because fortunately nothing was removed from the van.
Ian


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

From my own personal experiences and i have tested them all, i think there is no match for the COBRA.
May be set outside as normal or inside with sensors deactivated,also it tells you if any part of vehicle has been tampered with while away and exactly what part.

brez


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*van alarms*

We have a CAT1 alarm fitted & can be set from outside or inside the van with the sensors dissabled

Hwever just heard over the weekend that the 'government ?' is thinking??? of making car alarms illegal

This was reported as being supported by the AA & RAC ( & car theifs inc)

WHAT DO WE DO THEN????

Keep a big (or loud) dog in the van & have the RSPCA or is it RSPCC after us


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

The government won't make car alarms illegal - it will just tax them!!!!!!


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

*security in the motorhome*

Yo brezecraft.

I have a Cobra on my suntor fitted by brownhills. no problems so far, but, and there's always one, I have to open a cab door before opening the habitation area door. If I don't it sets the alarm off after a delay of about 20 secs, may be longer.

From what I've read to date this is due to the alarm being for cars, in the first instance, where of course it would not be a problem.

At some point in the past I'm sure one of the Brownhills Technicians told me that it may, and I stress may, be possible to programme the cab door opening out.

I went for the first habitation check today and raised the matter with them, there were a lot of blank faces to start with. That is until I spoke with Garry, the technician who said it couldn't be done because he works under VSIB rules (Vehicle Security Installation Board????)

I would be interested in anyone comments/experiences/knowledge of what's going on here. It would be really nice to get rid of the cab door bit as it is a pain.

Regards to all

bill


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

My alarm is similar, its not a Cobra, also last van which had a different make again worked same way, bit of a bind when the Silver Screen is on but my installer says it has to be that way


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

We have a Cobra alarm which was already fitted when we bought 'the truck'. I think it may have been fitted by Brownhills of Newark as that is where it was originally pruchased. We have no problem with the alarm and do not have to open the doors in sequence. I hope this helps and you get your alarm working correctly soon.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Alarm sequence*

Hi all, one possible answer to which door to open first may be that as the cab door is usually stronger than the caravan door the system when disarmed looks for the cab door opening first as a sign of allowed entry. You might try to fit a switch to the caravan door similar to the cab door which uses a make on open to earth to tell the alarm that it is the cab door opened and isolating the on that is currently used. I have done this before to remove the problem. I have a Van Blitz Strike back alarm fitted to my bessacar 765 in all it cost £800 it protects every locker as well as cab and van doors extra sirens at the rear owing to the size of the van, microwave internal detector. option for empty van or protection when in van or leaving pets in there. Its has a coded flash to tell you if it has been triggered in your absence performed for just over twelve months with no problems and its scares the !!!! daylights out of me if I open the van without turning it of. hope this may help you. Cheers Weldted


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Re: security in the motorhome*



bill said:


> I went for the first habitation check today and raised the matter with them, there were a lot of blank faces to start with. That is until I spoke with Garry, the technician who said it couldn't be done because he works under VSIB rules (Vehicle Security Installation Board????)
> 
> I would be interested in anyone comments/experiences/knowledge of what's going on here. It would be really nice to get rid of the cab door bit as it is a pain.


A'ternoon bill, hmm yes I can well imagine it's a pain especially if you have Silverscreens fitted. We have an Autowatch cat 1 system fitted to our Bessacarr 795. Once we have dissarmed the alarm we have to open a door too, but we can open EITHER the cab door OR habitation door. We must open the door inside 30 seconds or the alarm rearms itself AND rearms with the movement sensors activated. The system was fitted by Marquis and I think they too work under VSIB rules. So I think there is a solution to your problem. HTH, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Alarms*

Hi we have a Cat 1 alarm fitted (cant remember the make) It only allows us to arm the system when all doors are closed

We can disarm the movement sensors when we are in the van so that it only operates on thr door switches

It does set the immobiliser system within a few seconds of the engine being switched off even if the key is still in the lock

At home we use a wireless alarm system & fit a sensor in the van.
So that, should a door be opened both van and house alarms go off

Bound to wake the neghbours

Yes I have read that the government are planing to stop car alarms being used

We will all have to get pit bulls & keep them in the van; or would that be costituted as too much force to repel a burglar???????????????


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
We only got our m/h in October from Marquis and they fitted a CAT1 alarm for us its a TOAD make and so far have had no problems it does all the things that have already been mentioned like setting it whilst we are in it and able to enter from any door. The first few times were fun because its linked to the vehicle imobiliser. Every time I filled up I forgot to de-activate it before trying to start the engine and so set the dam thing off at every garage, but I'm getting the hang of it now, hopefully I will never wake to the sound of it going off in the night to find someones tried getting in.

ian.


----------

